# Impossible d'envoyer des messages



## belou (1 Novembre 2007)

Salut , je viens de passer sur mac book et j'ai donc configuré mail avec mes codes free et je me suis branché sur ma livebox en wifi tout fonctionne super SAUF que je ne peux envoyer aucun mails " le serveur refuse le port 110 " je ne sait plus quoi faire....
Si quelqu'un à des idées...


----------



## BernardRey (1 Novembre 2007)

Question stupide : tu as bien mis les coordonnées wanadoo/orange (puisque tu as apparemment une livebox et pas une freebox) pour le serveur SMTP ?


----------



## belou (1 Novembre 2007)

je suis d'accord c'est peut être stupide mais avant je recevais les messages direct sur smtp free???


----------



## belou (1 Novembre 2007)

ok c'est stupide mais je viens d'essayer avec orange mais ça bloque toujours


----------



## BernardRey (1 Novembre 2007)

belou a dit:


> je suis d'accord c'est peut &#234;tre stupide mais avant je recevais les messages direct sur smtp free ???


Non, on ne *re&#231;oit* rien sur SMTP  On re&#231;oit les messages sur le serveur POP de l'h&#233;bergeur du compte - Free dans le cas pr&#233;sent, mais on peut relever sans probl&#232;me des bo&#238;tes chez tout un tas d'h&#233;bergeurs diff&#233;rents (et donc sur tout un tas de serveurs POP diff&#233;rents).

Mais on *envoie* les messages via le serveur SMTP du FAI par lequel on &#233;tablit la connexion. Sauf cas particulier (Gmail, par exemple) o&#249; l'h&#233;bergeur du compte propose son propre serveur SMTP mais avec une authentification sp&#233;cifique. Dans quasiment tous les autres cas, de nos jours, il n'est plus possible d'envoyer des messages via un autre SMTP que celui par lequel on est connect&#233; : les autres serveurs SMTP refusent les messages qui viennent d'ailleurs (par mesure de lutte contre le spam).



belou a dit:


> ok c'est stupide mais je viens d'essayer avec orange mais &#231;a bloque toujours


Si, en prime, tu nous donnais quelques indications sur les param&#233;trages, les diff&#233;rences avec la situation "avant" (puisqu'apparemment &#231;a marchait sur une autre machine), les messages d'erreur etc, on pourrait peut-&#234;tre mieux t'aider.


----------



## belou (1 Novembre 2007)

ok merci, je reprend:
donc je suis sur mon macbook je parametre exactement mon compte mail comme sur mon ancien mac( branché sur la livebox avec un cable ethernet) , je me met en wifi le net fonctionne, réception des messages ok mais impossible d'envoyer des messages. Je suis chez orange mais mes mails pro sont chez free.(je ne peux plus changer)


----------



## fadem (1 Novembre 2007)

as-tu bien vérifié que pour ce compte là, ton serveur pop est pop.free.fr et ton smtp lui, est wanadoo ?


----------



## belou (1 Novembre 2007)

yes, j'ai même éssayé de changer le port de 110 à 25


----------



## belou (1 Novembre 2007)

EUREKA!!!! ton eclairage à été détérminant
en effet c'est stupide c'est bien ça en plus il faut passer du port 110 au 25 en envoi et reter en 110 pour free en reception mais comment tu fais quand tu bouge genre à l'etranger??


----------



## BernardRey (3 Novembre 2007)

belou a dit:


> mais comment tu fais quand tu bouges, genre à l'etranger ??


C'est dans ces cas-là qu'un outil comme WifiSmtp peut être bien utile


----------



## bleupmpille (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, bonjour,
je ne sais pas si je m'adresse sur la bonne page mais bon je tente le coup. J'ai un probl&#232;me avec Entourage. Jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent je marchais avec un modem Sagem et depuis peu j'ai installer la live Box. J'en ai profit&#233; pour connecter, par Wifi, mon deuxi&#232;me Mac beaucoup plus r&#233;cent. Or maintenant Entourage refuse d'envoyer et de recevoir mes messages: il m'affiche :"Impossible de r&#233;cup&#233;rer le courrier du compte &#171;**&#187;. "Impossible de trouver le serveur sp&#233;cifi&#233;". Erreur 3170. Je pensais que j'avais mal configur&#233; mon dernier ordi. Mais cela me le fait aussi sur l'ancien. Est-ce que la configuration change avec la live box ? Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider &#231;a serait sympa 
Par contre s'il vous pla&#238;t employez des mots tr&#232;s simples, je suis loin d'&#234;tre une experte en informatique . Merci


----------



## BernardRey (3 Novembre 2007)

bleupmpille a dit:


> je ne sais pas si je m'adresse sur la bonne page


Pas vraiment, dans la mesure o&#249; il est question d'envoi de messages avec Mail et que tu as apparemment un souci pour recevoir des messages avec Entourage (et encore, c'est plus probablement un probl&#232;me de param&#233;trage correct apr&#232;s installation d'une Livebox). Disons qu'en r&#232;gle g&#233;n&#233;rale, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable d'&#233;crire &#224; la suite d'un message traitant du m&#234;me probl&#232;me. Ce qui montre d&#233;j&#224; qu'on a lu les r&#233;ponses d&#233;j&#224; apport&#233;es &#224; une situation analogue &#224; celle qu'on rencontre mais que cela ne suffit pas. Mais bon, peut-&#234;tre qu'un mod&#233;rateur courageux passera faire du m&#233;nage. 

Bon, finalement c'est corrig&#233;, et &#231;a continue par l&#224;... Si un modo courageux passe par l&#224;, il peut supprimer tout &#231;a


----------



## lacrymoboy (9 Novembre 2007)

J'ai +ou- le même problème que Belou donc je m'incruste  

J'explique :

2 ordinateurs :
MacBook Pro - Léopard
IMac G5 PPC - 10.4.10
en ethernet sur une Tele2Box.

Sur les 2, j'utilise Mail que je viens de réinstaller.
5 comptes réferencés : 2 Tele2 + 1 Yahoo + 1 Gmail + 1 Free

Je reçois les emails mais impossible d'envoyer des emails :
Dans les 2 cas, j'essaye d'envoyer par les differents smtp (3 : tele2 - Gmail - Yahoo)  quand la fenetre apparait  "impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur xxx"
- après un long moment avec  le IMac G5 PPC - 10.4.10
- tout de suite avec le MacBook Pro - Léopard 

NB : sur le IMac G5 PPC - 10.4.10, je ne peux recevoir les emails de Gmail  

Je n'avait aucun problème avant sur mon ancien Powerbook G4 PPC - 10.4.10 ainsi que l'IMac précité.

Une info ????

Merci d'avance


----------

